# Codesys Zugriff auf KNX



## gerribaldi (27 März 2017)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, mit der Codesys Runtime für den Rasperry Pi in irgendeiner Art und Weise auf den KNX-Bus zuzugreifen um z.B. Schalterstellungen oder sonstige Werte vom Bus auszulesen und evtl. auch Werte zurück zu schreiben? Ich habe die Suchmaschine der Wahl schon mal bemüht aber leider nichts gefunden.... 

Vielen Dank.

Gruß
gerribaldi

PS: Ich weis dass es von Wago ein KNX-Set gibt, allerdings möchte ich das nicht.


----------



## Morymmus (27 März 2017)

Naja, der Hauptunterschied von KNX und SPS ist, das die Signale im KNX nicht "anstehen" sondern nur zum Zeitpunkt des Geschehens auf den Bus gesendet werden.
Es gibt zwar die Möglichkeit, den aktuellen Zustand anzufragen, aber das unterstützt nicht jede Hardware.



gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## GLT (27 März 2017)

eibd/knxd heissen die Zauberwörter für den KNX-Zugriff seitens des RPi-OS; wenn Du das auf Modbus switcht, wärst Du quasi am Ziel.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 März 2017)

Hallo,

mit externem Gateway?:

http://www.weinzierl.de/index.php/de/alles-knx1/knx-devices/knx-ip-baos-777

PS: Warum scheidet WAGO aus?


----------



## Stero (28 März 2017)

Weil er die 750-646 nicht an den Pi geflanscht kriegt?


----------



## gerribaldi (28 März 2017)

@GLT:
Blöde Frage, kann knxd auf modbus umsetzen? Oder installiere ich mir einfach noch einen Modbus STack auf dem Rasperry und alles ist gut?

@Gerhard:
Wago scheitet aus, weil ich mich in Codesys 3.x sehr, sehr wohl fühle und weil ich ich keine beträchtliche Summe für eine SPS inkl. Zubehör ausgeben will. Die Codesys Steuerung soll einfach nur eine spielerei sein die aktuell auch keine grundlegende Funktion übernehmen wird.
Des Weiteren ist meines Wissens nach die KNX Klemme nur für die "alten" Systeme mit CodeSys 2.x verfügbar...


----------



## Stero (28 März 2017)

Mittlerweile kann wohl auch e!COCKPIT mit der 753-646 umgehen, aber ich glaube der Weg über knxd ist deutlich preiswerter, vor allem wenn's nur ein Spielzeug ist.


----------



## GLT (29 März 2017)

gerribaldi schrieb:


> @GLT:
> Blöde Frage, kann knxd auf modbus umsetzen? Oder installiere ich mir einfach noch einen Modbus STack auf dem Rasperry und alles ist gut?
> ...


knxd bietet nur den KNX-Zugriff, Modbus wäre dann über pymodbus wohl zu machen - das Mapping der Daten wäre dann deine Leistung.


----------



## gerribaldi (30 März 2017)

Danke, werde mich damit mal beschäftigen....


----------

